

US created 'Cuban Twitter' to stir unrest - cmsefton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-26872866

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7523212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7523212)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7529347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7529347)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7522316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7522316)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521334)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521400)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521587)
: 11 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7522407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7522407)
: 133 comments

